# Toddler Tooth Trauma



## CarrieD (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,
This morning my 15month old fell and hit his mouth pretty badly. His left front tooth was knocked inward and bled quite a bit. I have noticed over the last hours or so that it seems to be straighter which is a relief. When it first happened I was convinced that it was going to fall out right away.
I have already called the dentist and I could go in for an xray but that won't treat anything. I have to keep an eye out for any discoloration of the tooth.
So my question is...
Has anyone experienced having their childs baby tooth get bent and then realign itself and not have nerve damage to the tooth? If something like this has happened to your child what did happen with the tooth? I am still debating whether or not I should take him in. They were fine with me keeping an eye and calling later for an appointment if needed.
I am really nervous that the tooth is going to have to be pulled as a result of this injury. I guess I want to have some hope that it will heal itself.
Thanks


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

My son crashed head first into a metal slide at that age and did the same thing. We elected to have the two teeth pulled. He managed to knock out one of the top middle and the one next to it and then break the other middle one. It was a hard hit *sigh*. He's 4 now and it doesn't bother him in the least, no one's ever teased him or even really noticed. I figure they're baby teeth and they'll eventually just grow back.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 hit her mouth when she was 3. I elected to have two teeth pulled from the injury as well. She had 3 that had been pushed back, we went into the dentist, he moved all of them back into place. Later that day, we had a hard time with two of the teeth moving back out of place anytime she would try to eat and drink. At that point I decided to have them pulled, she would of lost of them anyway, the roots were barely in place.







She is 6.5y now so she has spent half with life with those teeth missing, no real issues from it. Most kids never noticed. Her speech did change though with the loss of the teeth.

I know a few children whose teeth were not injured as bad as DD1's and they healed so hopefully that will be your case!


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

In March my DS fell and hit his face on a cement step. He knocked out one of his front teeth and other front tooth was quite loose. I was really afraid it would discolor and never re-attach firmly.
Now, three months later, it's firmly attached and white. We cut up all of his food for the first 6ish weeks so that he never had to use it to bite with. He had no trouble nursing after the first day or so, once the pain went away.

DS losing/injuring his teeth was really traumatic for me. I just felt really upset about it and guilty, even though there was nothing I could have done. Now I'm used to it and feel ok about it, but it was really hard when it first happened


----------



## CarrieD (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!
We did end up taking him to the dentist yesterday. She said that it was loose but not so loose that she felt that it should be pulled. There is a good chance of it staying in place but it is very possible that it will discolor/gray.
He has to stay on soft food for a week or so and I have to clean the area with salt water. I hope that it doesn't get infected.
The gum above the tooth looks a bit bruised. Poor little guy







. He is nursing a bunch though and I know that has been really comforting for him.


----------

